# Not everyone cashes checks promptly



## debodun (Nov 5, 2021)

I especially notice this with medical offices. One time I sent a check for a co-payment and it wasn't cashed for months. They kept sending me "past due" reminders. I'd call and attempt to straighten them out, only to be told "We'll look into it." and the the next week get another reminder. They probably spent more on postage than the co-pay was worth!

This summer, busy with moving and having a broken mower, I hired someone to mow my lawn at the new house and paid with a check. He didn't cash it for 6 weeks.

Why all this procrastination with check cashing?


----------



## funsearcher! (Nov 5, 2021)

debodun said:


> I especially notice this with medical offices. One time I sent a check for a co-payment and it wasn't cashed for months. They kept sending me "past due" reminders. I'd call and attempt to straighten them out, only to be told "We'll look into it." and the the next week get another reminder. They probably spent more on postage than the co-pay was worth!
> 
> This summer, busy with moving and having a broken mower, I hired someone to mow my lawn at the new house and paid with a check. He didn't cash it for 6 weeks.
> 
> Why all this procrastination with check cashing?


For individuals it may be that they are not near a bank building at the times it is open. For a business, they may have specified times/dates when they deposit all checks at one time. Who knows??


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 5, 2021)

Depositing checks instantly with an iPhone is one of my favorite features.

You don’t even have to wait for the ink to dry!


----------



## debodun (Nov 5, 2021)

Unfortunately, I'm not that into modern technology.


----------



## funsearcher! (Nov 5, 2021)

debodun said:


> Unfortunately, I'm not that into modern technology.


Me either-I don't have an I phone and I rarely ever receive a check, or write one.


----------



## MrPants (Nov 5, 2021)

There's banking rules about that where I live. If it's more than 6 months beyond the date it was written, bank can legally refuse to cash it.


----------



## Jules (Nov 5, 2021)

funsearcher! said:


> Me either-I don't have an I phone and I rarely ever receive a check, or write one.


It can be done with any mobile device, if you have a tablet.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 5, 2021)

Thanks for the reminder as I still have a 'birthday' check from one of my sisters in my handbag.


----------



## Myquest55 (Nov 5, 2021)

Depending on what the check is for, I have even used the phone to call my Credit Union and have a contractor's deposit transferred from my account to his directly, via ACH (not sure what that stands for but it was free, while a "wire transfer" cost $15)  Anyway - it was available to him, to purchase materials, in 24 hrs while a paper check would take about a week to clear.  Made sense to me!

My sons, also don't seem to cash or deposit gift checks in a timely manner.  Not sure why - I guess they just don't care about money?  Gee, when I was in college and first working, ANY money was welcome!!   Since we re-financed our mortgage, everything was done online so I now have online access and since my name is still on the single guy's savings accounts, I can just transfer $$ there for birthdays and Christmas.  Much easier to balance the checkbook!  (which I still do every month - to the penny)


----------



## Kaila (Nov 5, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Thanks for the reminder as I still have a 'birthday' check from one of my sisters in my handbag.



Cash that check, very soon,  Pam!    She definitely wants to know you are enjoying it!


----------



## MrPants (Nov 5, 2021)

Another fun fact about checks - a bank can and will refuse to cash a check signed in pencil rather than ink. It happened to me once. I couldn't even tell it was pencil until the teller pointed it out & I looked more closely


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 5, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Cash that check, very soon,  Pam!  She definitely wants to know you are enjoying it!


I doubt I can buy anything for $5, @Kalia !


----------



## terry123 (Nov 6, 2021)

I have a few small checks that my granddaughter will deposit for me when she comes by. I don't drive anymore and don't have a smart phone.  So there are a lot of reasons for holding onto checks for a bit.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 6, 2021)

I paid my Honorary Daughter's (HD) rent with a check a few years back. We're talking over $1,000. That check was never cashed. Finally after about a year and a half, I added that amount back to my account. HD told me she had asked about it and the realtor who handled it said they had moved their offices and if they found the check, they'd deposit it but until then don't worry about it, consider that month's rent paid. Well...okay.


----------



## debodun (Nov 6, 2021)

Many years ago, I made a donation to the local fire department by check. Months went by and it wasn't cashed. I closed the account having forgotten about the outstanding check, then three months later it was cashed. I had to pay the bank back the check amount plus a penalty fee.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 6, 2021)

terry123 said:


> I have a few small checks that my granddaughter will deposit for me when she comes by. I don't drive anymore and don't have a smart phone.  So there are a lot of reasons for holding onto checks for a bit.


Back when I was working, I'd wait till I had several checks to make the trek to the bank, because it was a major disruption to my day.  Nowdays I guess I'm just lazy about it.  I don't get very many checks any more, usually just one from my sis paying me back for groceries I've picked up for her.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 6, 2021)

debodun said:


> Many years ago, I made a donation to the local fire department by check. Months went by and it wasn't cashed. I closed the account having forgotten about the outstanding check, then three months later it was cashed. I had to pay the bank back the check amount plus a penalty fee.



I'm surprised the bank cashed the check on a closed account.  My bank would just have returned it marked "account closed."


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 7, 2021)

debodun said:


> Unfortunately, I'm not that into modern technology.


That *is* unfortunate Deb.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 7, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> I'm surprised the bank cashed the check on a closed account.  My bank would just have returned it marked "account closed."


Same here.  

I rarely get checks and when I do they might languish for a month or so until I get to a bank. 
My daughter and I often pick up groceries for one another. Usually we don't bother to pay each other back because in the long run it all washes out, but if it's a big amount or for something special we give each other cash.


----------



## Knight (Nov 7, 2021)

debodun said:


> Unfortunately, I'm not that into modern technology.


Yet you are online posting pics from a digital camera that  have  to be down loaded into your computer. Then accessed in order to post with dialog. That is using modern technology.

However when it comes to online money transactions  untold millions of people, the federal government & businesses use online money transactions. Not using that technology is a choice you get to make, no one can force you to change your mind.

As for checks I don't remember the last time we received or wrote a paper check.  With technology  the ability to track & verify money transactions in seconds works for us.


----------



## Tom 86 (Nov 7, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Depositing checks instantly with an iPhone is one of my favorite features.
> 
> You don’t even have to wait for the ink to dry!
> 
> View attachment 193046


I was doing that till I found out my bank takes from 2 to 5% for the use of this digital technology.  The larger the check the more they take out.   So now I take it to the ATM


----------



## debodun (Nov 7, 2021)

The bank keeps cutting back on checking services. When I first got a checking account, I would get the actual cancelled check back with the monthly statement. After that, they went to a miniaturized photo copies of the checks. Now they don't even do that.


----------



## Remy (Nov 7, 2021)

@debodun Make sure you always get a receipt for your co-pay if they are doing stuff like that!


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 7, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I doubt I can buy anything for $5, @Kalia !


@Kaila


----------



## Kaila (Nov 7, 2021)

@PamfromTx
Could you think of it as a coupon, then? 

For example, if you had a coupon for $5 off of your favorite shampoo or lotion or dessert, then wouldn't you be likely to _use_ it? 
Please cash it. I am just trying to help your sister out here. 

Oh, _And you, do try to enjoy it, too! 
(I am just being *silly me, * Pam. Do whatever *you*'d like, of course!)_


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 7, 2021)

Kaila said:


> @PamfromTx
> Could you think of it as a coupon, then?
> 
> For example, if you had a coupon for $5 off of your favorite shampoo or lotion or dessert, then wouldn't you be likely to _use_ it?
> ...


I'm being silly as well; it's more than $5.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 7, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I'm being silly as well; it's more than $5.


I *did* wonder for a quick moment, if it was.  Thanks for clearing that up for me, in my mind!  Say hello to her for me.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 7, 2021)

Kaila said:


> I *did* wonder for a quick moment, if it was. Thanks for clearing that up for me, in my mind! Say hello to her for me.


I tried calling her twice ~ today; no answer.  I guess they were celebrating her mother-in-law's 90th birthday.  And I do need to get to the bank to cash it.  She is a wonderful sister.


----------

